# Frequency of pay in UK



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello All,

As I try to prepare a budget I'm trying to understand what is common in pay frequency in the UK.

Is it monthly, semi monthly, or bi-weekly?

Any assistance is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Squibbit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As I try to prepare a budget I'm trying to understand what is common in pay frequency in the UK.
> 
> ...


My British husband says that monthly pay is quite common, moreso than in other parts of the world. Many temporary (Christmas/Seasonal) staff will get paid weekly.


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

When I worked in the UK (for a university), I got paid monthly. What a pain.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

chicgeek said:


> When I worked in the UK (for a university), I got paid monthly. What a pain.


Yes it definitely is an adjustment. I was used to getting paid every two weeks in Canada, so it is a change to budget for a monthly pay. Especially when I got paid 3 weeks before rent was due! Always had to keep in mind all the money had to be kept for rent. Heh.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,



Squibbit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As I try to prepare a budget I'm trying to understand what is common in pay frequency in the UK.
> 
> ...


Monthly is the norm.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Yes it definitely is an adjustment. I was used to getting paid every two weeks in Canada, so it is a change to budget for a monthly pay. Especially when I got paid 3 weeks before rent was due! Always had to keep in mind all the money had to be kept for rent. Heh.


Agreed.  I've decided that if I do any further contract work in the UK that our agreement would stipulate biweekly payment.

Good luck with your planning, fellow Canuck!


----------

